
Portugal's anti-euro Left banned from power - andmarios
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/11949701/AEP-Eurozone-crosses-Rubicon-as-Portugals-anti-euro-Left-banned-from-power.html
======
rkwasny
This is serious: "Democracy must take second place to the higher imperative of
euro rules and membership."

